# Can somebody name me a few mythical creatures that I need?



## *Renee_Strells* (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm looking for something that is unisex and is able to have been transformed from human form or just pass as a human without transformations. And something that is of the more handsome or beautiful type. (for example: vampire or werewolf, not ogres or whatever) 
I've already gotten vampires, werewolves, faeries, dragons, and witches. What else could I have???


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, it could be some sort of demon.  For instance, according to some traditions, a succubus or incubus (demons that have sex with sleeping men and women) could be the same spirit, transforming into a female (succubus) or male (incubus) in order to, um, suit the occasion.  I don't know if you would call this unisexual, so much as able to assume the attributes of either sex.

Since you are writing fantasy rather than straight mythology, they wouldn't necessarily have to prey on sleeping victims or appear only at night.  They could just be fabulously seductive, which would pretty much fulfill your requirement that they be of the beautiful type.

Do a little research and see if they suit, or with only a few changes could be made to suit, your story.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would fit or not, and perhaps TE could tell, but maybe you could use kelpie....spirits of drowning victims who come up on shore to lure mortals to a watery grave.

Or, better yet, doppelgangers-certain spiritual types that is a harbinger of death for whoever it's copying.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 19, 2009)

Kelpies are water horses, and when they come on land they usually appear as lost ponies or handsome men (when I used the name --which some of the older members here may remember-- I was obviously thinking of the equine aspect).  So they _are_ good looking and they do transform, but I've never heard of them being unisexual.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 19, 2009)

*Naiads* - water nymphs

*Dryads and hamadryads* - tree nymphs

The *Rusalka *- a demonic water-witch


----------



## Drachir (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if this will help, but it has a huge list of various mythological creatures both good and bad and ugly and beautiful.  

Mythography | Greek Heroes and Heroines in Myth and Art


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's another link where you might find what you are looking for - 

List of legendary creatures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JDP (Sep 21, 2009)

Garuda?


----------



## J-WO (Sep 22, 2009)

Traditionally, angels are genderless. That's sort of unisex.


----------



## rowengaurd (Sep 22, 2009)

Griffins!


----------



## Granfalloon (Sep 22, 2009)

Sneetches! (Dr. Suess)

But seriously, why ask? Create one, and give it the name you choose. How do you think all of the other ones came into being in the first place?


----------



## J-WO (Sep 22, 2009)

Because they're real, I tell you! Real!


----------

